# Betta Turning Silver and Acting Hyper Sensative? ( skittish )



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

all day and up to at least a couple hours ago he was acting fine... super active in a friendly way, dancing wanting food, etc. at dinner time my mom offered to feed him, and put two pellets in the cap and dropped them in. so she didn't touch them. about an hour ago I noticed him hiding behind the cup... I thought he was sulking because I hadn't changed his water today, so I didn't think much about it... ten minutes ago he was still sulking. when I went to clean the dishes I noticed him acting weird in the back of the aquarium... I couldn't get his attention and he seemed to be freaking out at his reflection, but not in the territorial way... after a bit he gave a huge start and just dived behind the cup, and now he won't come out. when he was in the back he was darting around really freaked out and his fins were moving really fast... he also seems to be turning silver :/ I thought something might have splashed into the water so I'm working on changing it... but has anyone seen this before? :/
I just changed the water yesterday because he got finrot while we were visiting my brother. it's treated with Prime. no AQ salt yet. the water has been in the 60's.. I'm working on the heater but I've had a virus, and while I know I obviously can't directly give it to him I've heard it can give other things to him...


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

I know that this sounds silly, but do you think he might have swallowed the food wrong? my mom says he jumped up and grabbed it. but that she didn't actually watch him eat it. so technically speaking he might have grabbed both of them at the same time? ugh.


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

Inkrelm, if you could post some pictures that would greatly help out someone who knows more than I about this matter  sorry about your guy


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

ShyDog- he won't even come out for pictures :/ I'm almost positive that either a chemical splashed in or he's choking though, as he's got a stress streak, turning silver, and he sortof bumped along the bottom before he darted off.... :/ he looks like he's suffocating :/ 

if he comes out I'll try... but I don't see much hope for him picture-wise or anything else right now :/ thanks for the response though <3


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

oh my goodness!!! Poor baby!! He could be suffering temp shock, when you changed the water did you acclimate him?? I suppose he could be choking, but it's unlikely. If he was, you would probably see him trying to cough something up.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@Indyfishy
uh-uh, this started before the water change :/ I just decided to go ahead and give him one so he'd quit sulking, but when I went over I noticed him freaking out, and when I looked at him he looked awful, and then he just bumped and dived behind the cup :/ my first thought was something may have gotten splashed.... so I did a waterchange ASAP without being immediate.. I do ALWAYS acclimate him. good question though :/ <3 
maybe his water is getting a little TOO cold? that still wouldn't explain for such a SUDDEN change though... it cooled over a long period of time.. and it actually gained temperature a little as the day went on, and when it was at the colder end he was fine so that makes no sense.... 
I was boiling some water that had chlorine in it.... I don't remember how that goes.... but I think it releases the chlorine... ( maybe not dont hold me to that >< ) in which case could it have somehow gotten into his water? 
I finished the water change, not full, but at least 50%, and turned off thelights... it's also nice and warm now.. I can see his fins moving a little now in the reflection... but still can't see HIM or how he's doing... I guess I'll just have to hope... :/ I can't imagine what brought this on.... thankyou for the response..


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

This is some arm chair advice, but I would cup him and float him in the tank...just to keep an eye on him. (specially since you said he's having trouble breathing?) but again..arm chair advice and only cause no one has really come by except for indyfishy


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

ShyDog- no, that's actually a good idea... if I cupped him I could also put him in with the heater... but the cup I brought him home in broke, and I really don't want to put him in a plastic container that's been absorbing chemicals from dishwasher and all else for decades. :/ 
maybe I could get one from the pet store tomorrow? then should holes in the top suffice? and how often and how in general would I switch the water? 
I don't know for sure that he can't breathe, but it does look like he's suffocating... I also haven't seen him come up for air... but I don't know how long they can stay under water without needing to... his belly also looks sortof swollen... but I heard it's not uncommon for them to get tumors? I know he hasn't been overfed. unless my dad has been sneaking him food :/


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76747
Is it like this?


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

He doesn't happen to be a blue betta, does he? If so, does he match this thread?
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76747&highlight=mystery+disease
60F is far too cold for a betta, anything under 68F or 69F could easily kill a betta, so try to keep his tank as warm as possible. Maybe wrap a blanket or towel around it until you can get a heater. Ideally the temperature should be between 78-82F. 
I would cup him and float him in his tank to closer observe him and maybe get some pictures. Pictures and filling out this form would be helpful so it would be easier to help you 
Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?
Good luck, hope he gets better


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

inkrealm said:


> ShyDog- no, that's actually a good idea... if I cupped him I could also put him in with the heater... but the cup I brought him home in broke, and I really don't want to put him in a plastic container that's been absorbing chemicals from dishwasher and all else for decades. :/
> maybe I could get one from the pet store tomorrow? then should holes in the top suffice? and how often and how in general would I switch the water?
> I don't know for sure that he can't breathe, but it does look like he's suffocating... I also haven't seen him come up for air... but I don't know how long they can stay under water without needing to... his belly also looks sortof swollen... but I heard it's not uncommon for them to get tumors? I know he hasn't been overfed. unless my dad has been sneaking him food :/


I guess he could be choking, since your mom said he jumped at the food more than usual. I really do not know how to help when it comes to choking, but maybe try PMing OldFishLady, she's the expert 'round here when it comes to sicknesses.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@TequilatheBetta
@Zappity

NOO. I saw that thread when it was first beginning and thank God NO not yet  he is blue though, and I have been terrified of this ever since... if this follows what I'm seeing now :/ 
I knew the temp was really pushing it.. that's the other thing that has me scared... he hadn't started acting cold though, so I was hoping it was still near 68... 
does anyone know if a virus can harm your fish? like I said not directly give it to him obviously, but can it give him other things? 
if nothing else I think I'm going to try to get a tub from the pet store tomorrow ASAP and float him.... 
if I can manage to cup him tomorrow I will take apicture :/ I also try to wrap some towels around the tank for tonight... maybe tomorrow he'll have improved enough to be cupped I hope... 

also I'm almost positive I did ask OFL once about choking... but she didn't see much you could do, them being so small... I will PM her again just to make sure though... that could have been someone else... 

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5
What temperature is your tank? typically in the 60's right now :/ ( I know this needs correcting >.< the other stays in the midd seventies, but I don't know if it fluctuates a lot or not... )
Does your tank have a filter? no ( not this one )
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? no ( not this one )
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none ( snail in the other but I haven't introduced them yet )

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? betta pellets, Aqueon
How often do you feed your betta fish? two in the morning, two at night ( but I don't know if my dad has been sneaking him food... he won't take me seriously about anything with the Betta, he thinks I'm being silly.. )

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? one-twice a week, 50% or more at each, but 50% or more once a day since the finrot he got while we were away.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50% or more.
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? just Prime.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: just changed the water so it can't be this. :/
Nitrite: x
Nitrate: x
pH: x
Hardness: x
Alkalinity: x
this water is from the same source the larger tank's water comes from though so these should all be normal and fine :/

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? drained coloring, not paler or darker per say, just drained looking. :/ used to have a silver patch under the head where most bettas do, but it's spread all down his belly and around the head... he has a horrible stress streak and his eyes look really freaked out :/ I think his belly looks swollen too, but maybe it's a tumor? 
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? hiding behind his cup; the one time I saw him out he was freaking out in the back, moving in a hyperactive sortof way, fins really fast lots of darting... he did this for a bit, then he gave a HUGE start, shot around I guess because I remember getting a really good upclose look at him, sortof "bumped" against the ground, like a drifting manner like he didn't quite have control... :/ then shoved himself behind the cup... he's cramped up behind it in the corner and I can't see anything but his reflection... he wasn't moving but after I added the warmer water his fins were moving really fast... he still won't come out though... 
When did you start noticing the symptoms? he was looking really great today, then all of a sudden this happened, just a couple hours ago... maybe five tops was when my mom fed him, and he started some time between that and when my dad came home maybe three hours ago tops? 
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? just a 50% or more water change, good warm water and I'm going to try wrapping a towel around the tank...
Does your fish have any history of being ill? mostly he's just torn his fin a lot... even in spotless conditions he's done silly stuff like current surfing, etc... and he pouts when we're gone traveling... but I've never had an issue like this.... 
How old is your fish (approximately)? I'm not sure because he came form the pet store... but we bought him maybe half a year ago? and I'm pretty sure he wasn't a baby... not abnormally small or anything... so probably around a year? I'm not sure how fast they grow....


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

also does anyone know how long they can go without coming up for air?... I haven't watched him nonstop because I though space might let him chill out... but I don't think he's come up.....


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

put some towels around the tank... I couldn't get a full covering but it's better than nothing... also covered up the half of the opening closest to where things might splash... I'm trying to leave him alone but my dad wanted looked at him while he was fixing his coffee and said ( although I didn't check myself ) that he's turned around facing the opposite direction now.... I'll update in the morning when the sun's up... I'm also going to try and talk them into letting me get an emergency medicine kit and another cup, just so I can have them on hand... any medicine suggestions for the kit?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

You didn't open any new water conditioners or put any new plants in the tank at all? It might be chemical burns, but I'm doubting it since you said your other tank wasn't affected.

I don't think the viruses that affect humans are simple enough to affect aquatic species (I think it's like a one way deal with specific aquatic viruses that can affect us, but don't quote me on that). I don't think you gave him anything.

For a medication kit, I'd suggest a good anti-parasite medication and medication that covers both spectrum of bacteria (Maracyn 1 and 2 seem to be good for this since you use both to treat dropsy). Aquarium salt and epsom salt for sure too, and possibly some minced garlic or garlic cloves to soak food in for those unwilling to eat or to boost the immune system.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

Pataflafla- no, nothing new unless Prime gets old. but it says on the bottle that worrying sulfur smell is normal >x< nothing I can think of. I'd been trying to keep him healthy while I fixed up his main tank. but the new plants I added to the main tank got black algae, and I read it could get in fishs' lungs and kill them, so I decided to hold off. I tossed the plants and cleaned up the sides, but I wanted to give it another good water change before I added him in. I had to attend parent weekend with my family for my brother first though, and I got the virus while I was up there. 

I'm glad I probably didn't give him anything, and maybe I can try cleaning out the main tank... I just know people always lecture you on washing your hands before handling pets or messing with their habitats, including fish, because there are things on your hand that might be harmless to you, but deadly to them, just as the things on them might be harmless to them, but deadly to you. so I didn't wanna risk it :/ 

I'll be sure to take that list to the store tomorrow, thanks so much <3 <3
do you happen to know the process for garlic-soaked food? like do you just start feeding it to them all the time, or only when sick, or only once a day and not the other feeding, or only once a week, etc.? >.<; I heard it was good for their immune system and I'd been wanting to do that for awhile, but I didn't wanna overdo it or do it wrong or anything.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Water conditioner can expire, usually it's time to replace your bottle if its been a year or over (I go through it too quick to ever experience this, though I wish I did).

As far as garlic soaked foods, I don't think there's overdoing it. You could vary it up with different meal times to make your betta more interested in meal time. Just soak whichever food your feeding for 30 seconds to a minute (Long enough for a pellets to soak up some juice and get softer) and then feed. I do warn you that garlic in your tank water will make it smell absolutely rancid. 

I fed two new girls like this before adding to the sorority and changed their water every day (divided half gallon for quarantine), but each day that I fed with garlic, the water smelled terrible. It doesn't seem to bother the bettas any, but it'll bother your nose a little.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

Pataflafla-
so just soak it in minced garlic or garlic cloves and then follow those steps? 
his tank stays in a window ( that doesn't get any sun ) so we might not smell it, but I could do a water change shortly after perhaps if it were too big a deal ^-^; 

also I thought the mystery disease wasn't a possibility, but looking here
this fish's body ( not the fins yet ) is roughly how my boy's looks... so actually by morning or tomorrow it may very well resemble it... however according to this board, Neomycin ( not sure what it is ) for one to two weeks supposedly works, and this boy improved WITHOUT the Neomycin and with the use of Almond Leaves... assuming I could get my hands on some , if he does get this, maybe I can try to treat it... still doesn't look good x: but..


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

It's easiest with minced garlic (no additives) because you can just take a little of the juice to soak the food in. With cloves you have to chop them up and find the right amount of water to soak the chunks in before soaking the food.

Whether it be the mystery disease or something else, clean water is going to be your best ally in this. I know when one of my boys got chemical burns and poisoning I had him on epsom salt and changed his water twice daily for a week (showed major improvement within a few days, but I wanted to be sure).

It's hard to diagnose when the symptoms are almost exactly alike, but since there hasn't been any new addition to his current tank, I think it's safe to say it isn't a chemical problem.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

thanks :3 I'll write that down and start it up; I really appreciate it, I've been trying to get that for ages. it's just a good thing to have for them and future reference in general... 

definitely keeping his water clean and changed.... have a class out tomorrow ( or later today ) for school so planning to stop by the pet store on the way home. pick up all the firstaid stuff if I can, or if nothing else then atleast the ones that currently are most likely to apply to him... 
like I said, the fins don't match yet... but it would explain the sudden rapidness and silver and alarming suffocated color... I'll also double check the date on the Prime, but I'm sure it can't be anywhere near... I got the larger bottle and pour some into a little bottle that held his old conditioner from when I first got him ( plenty of time ago, not recently ). the little bottle gets opened all the time, but the large bottle is shut and underneath our kitchen sink. 
there's just a few hours left before the sun comes up, and I'll try to check out his appearance again once he's had time to wake up and if he comes out.... I mostly don't want to move the cup he's hiding behind because I figure it'll just stress him out more.... 

so far his behavior and the disease's behavior match the thread to a T... if his fins look ashen in the morning I'm going to bet this is it and get busy trying to find the medicine before it's too late... Do you know the Almond leaves method as well by any chance? and is medicine advice on the package usually right? the only medicine I've ever used for him was AQ salt so I know nothing about serious medicines..... 
I appreciate all the help, I know I've had a lot of questions... ^-^;;


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

The packaging for the medication for the most part is correct. I've never had issues following the directions and it's always seemed to work so long as the fish wasn't too far along.

As for the IAL, I believe it is to let it steep in treated tank water for 30 minutes- 1 hour and to slowly acclimate to the new water chemistry and osmotic change. that water will turn brown with IAL, so don't be alarmed about that. I've never personally used it, but if you look through most of Oldfishlady's posts or ask her, she can tell you for sure what the method is.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

thanks, I might try bugging her for it... ^-^; 
and thanks for the confirmation, I wanted to be sure it wouldn't give me an overdose or anything... XC 

as far as updates: 
my mom woke up first-- she claims when she came down he was acting totally normal and dancing for food.... when I came down this morning I found him drifting in about the middle of the tank... ( both depth and lengthwise ) I moved over to it really slowly in case he was still jumpy... his color seems to have gotten back towards normal.... he looks flustered and kindof rough, really wilted, but the silver is gone from his body... thank God... I'm going to give him a closer look when I get home from class... when he saw me he didn't dance for food, he just kindof gave me his attention and slowly drifted over to the glass and pressed his face against it and looked at me... I feel kindof like he was appologizing, lol ;-; if nothing else happens and he perks back up, I'm going to guess that as we suspected, he did catch both pellets at once and get one down wrong... crazy stupid boy <3 he looked pretty perplexed like "what the hell just happened mom?" ;u; I'm just so happy to see him looking okayish <3 I'm still heading over to the pet store to get some supplies just in case it's ever needed, and I'm going to pick up some stress coat from API... maybe add a small dose.. might help him a little... I didn't feed him this morning, I'm going to see about this evening, and I think I'm going to start stashing the fish food to be safe... I appreciate the kindmeaning but I just don't want this happening again... :/ 
thanks so much to all of you who helped me with this board... <3


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Glad he's doing better  Try feeding him 1 pellet at a time so he doesn't choke again. ;]


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

Zappity- yeah, I always only give him one at a time D: my mom dropped them from the cap though and I guess they fell at once and he just jumped  

he's acting really dazed, but he's staying out in the open so I think it must be an improvement... I bought the Maracyn I and Maracyn II today just to have them on hand if they're ever needed, and I'm going to try to get a few more meds later on. I also got some API Stress Coat+ Conditioner that I figured I might move him to to just for a bit... probably will return to Prime as my regular, but maybe a week or two of this will perk him up some.... 
either of you guys ever used this? I'm going to make a post for it in one of the general boards to get opinions before I try doing a water change with it. I definitely don't wanna freak him again. I've never seen him act like that EVER. >^<


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Stress coat is very good. I've never personally used it as a conditioner, but I've heard of it being used as such before effectively. I used it for a while when I bought a very sickly crown tail to try and help him out a little bit more and ended up using all of it very quickly because I had a tail biter that I was trying to get healed up as well.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

ahh, so did you just use yours with your regular conditioner?... 
also does medicine really remove oxygen from the water? the lady at the pet store told me not to use it without filtration or it would pull the oxygen out and my fish could die. but I don't recall ever reading that and I'm actually fairly sure I read on here NOT to use filtration or it will REMOVE the medicine and ruin its effectiveness >.<; 
and lol to the tail biter >^< I always wondered how on earth I'd handle one of those... they sound so difficult ;^;"


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

You can still use a filter if you want to, but you'd have to take out the carbon since it would negate the medication for the most part. I've used medication in my divided 10 gallon, and that has no filter. I haven't noticed any difference int he effectiveness of it, and since bettas breathe air for a majority, it wouldn't affect them too much if the medication did take out some oxygen. I know they tend to be sluggish with medication (on top of reaching a point where medication is needed anyways), so lowering the water level and keeping things less stressful makes it a lot easier on them and makes recovery a bit quicker in my opinion. It's like you having a cold, but being constantly active and stressed; you won't get better as quick as if you were relaxed and on bed rest.

I did use stress coat with my regular conditioner and it worked just as well. I did not that it took less time for fin regrowth, but I never used stress coat solely, so I don't know if it would have been faster yet.

Tail biters aren't too much more work, it's just disappointing to see their finnage go from beautiful to ragged (A little easier when it's a crown tail like one of my biters). Just gotta keep up on water changes and find out the cause of the tail biting.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

Pataflafla- hmm... maybe I'll try that... mixing conditioners shouldn't hurt anything should it? yeah, I'd treat him in a hospital tank or his cup ( I got one today while I was at the store, though it needs washing XC ) 
I just seems like tailbiting would open them up to more diseases... maybe not so long as you kept water healthy though... 
and Prime has no expiration date listed. XC


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, if you've had it for almost a year, I'd still look into a new bottle of Prime then. I don't know how long the chemicals in it can last, but at some point they'll become ineffective.

And mixing Prime and stress coat is perfectly fine.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

Pataflafla- well I got my fish in May... and I used AquaSafe or Tetra or one of those untill it ran out... then went to Prime. so that was probably at least a month... so I'd say unless it was already old, it isn't a year... and it certainly hasn't been open for a year.... I will keep that in mind though, thanks. ^-^; and alright, I'll mix them then... it's super appreciated. ^-^ would you suggest the year rule with Stress Coat+ as well even though it has an expiration date? it's not till like 2014 x.x;;; so I dunno if it lasts that long when open or not..
also do you mix yours in before adding water during a water change, or do you just add it into the tank directly?

and sorry, I think those were my last questions honest ;u;"


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

It's alright, really.

Generally it's best to go with the expiration date if it's available, but a year of being opened might make it a little less effective as time goes on. Depending on how big of a bottle you get too, you might run through it way before the expiration date. I got a small bottle and was out before 3 weeks had passed, but I used it for various tanks of different sizes (A 5 gallon, a few 10 gallons, etc.) and I always put in more than necessary. I'm notorious for double dosing water conditioner for anything smaller than 10 gallons.

Its generally a good idea to have everything you're adding to the water mixed and ready to go in the water before adding your betta or any fish. It lessens the chance of something being irritating since everything should be mixed and doing it's job by the time acclimation is done.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

Pataflafla- thanks a bunch :3 I think I've got all the info now, ^-^

also an interesting tidpit on Spock- he's repeating his same behavior tonight ( though less extremely), and minus the alarming appearance. since he was mostly fine all day, I'm wondering if this is an issue with night time... it's not the temp, I checked. but I do remember when I first got him, one day I closed the window behind him ( doesn't get direct sunlight ), and he started throwing a temper tantrum, no joke. x.x maybe the new shorter daylight hours are having a similar effect? 0.o I don't know yet, I'm going to keep watching him and see if he does this again tomorrow night too.... would be ridiculously amusing though... ^-^;


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

It may be lighting stressing him out. I know my tail biter didn't start until I kept the lights on for maybe another hour or two longer than usual. Sometimes they can be picky about everything. 

Depending on where he is, you could maybe turn on a light in the room and keep it on until normal daylight hours are up before turning it off. I don't have a problem with my fish being afraid of the dark, but a problem with them being sleepyheads and not wanting to get up in the morning, so I cover their tanks with towels at night to keep things dark until I take them off.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

Pataflafla- hahaha, I tried that once with mine and he wouldn't speak to me for a day and a half x.x you'd think I'd tried to bite him or something the way he freaked. 
we actually have a light RIGHT over his tank. but he can see out the window and tell it's dark XC I think he just likes to perplex me. a few minutes later I tried ducking down where he wouldn't notice me and asked my mom to come talk to him... the little rat started dancing. :'3 he does still have a stupefied manner to him though. my dad came home from work and tried to talk to him... usually he talks back to him, but tonight he just kindof stared at him stupidly, till this really dumb look of slow recognition came over him and he started flapping his little fins ;u; he's such a bully, haha ;-; <3


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I think he might be messing with you then. I'd give him some time to recover from his ordeal and maybe bribe him with a treat or two.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

sorry for the late update... main computer and backup computer have both crashed x.x; 
I do think here was something off the first night, but after watching him I'm pretty sure the rest were either a tantrum or just trying to mess with me... sometimes I hate facial recognition >.<; 
he's doing fine now; I decided it was best to opt out of keeping the snail, and his main tank is almost fully cleaned now. ^-^ 
he's still being a bit silly but other than the old tear in his fin he's doing well. I'm putting him on a dose of FW AQ Salt for the next day or two and then placinghim back in the old one. thanks for all the help <3


----------

